# Who has the best selection of Semi-Auto rifles?



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I am in the market for an AR, FAL, SCAR or other good semi-auto. Not sure if I want 5.56 or 7.62/.308 yet but would like a good selection to put my hands on and find the right form and fit for myself. Not a fan of standard AR butt-stocks. I also like bullpup rifles. Where should I start in the greater PCola area? Also has anyone used piston drive ARs, I like the action better having used the Army 240B but not sure how it translates into an AR.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No really such thing right now.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Jay's on Garden St. Pensacola, one door east of the Pace Blvd. intersection.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Academy had about 15 on Saturday 308's (AR-10), 223's (AR-15), 22's (AR-22). From 300 (22) to 2200 (308).


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Grey Tactical Outfitters in Destin.


----------

